# Grandfather clause



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I started in this trade in 93. For the most part, places of assembly rules haven't changed much. Well, there is an old movie theatre in town that a group of people just purchased. They are doing minor renovation for handicap access... In hopes of bringing it back to life and maybe get some grants from historical society. The bad part is, that through the years I think maintenance guy may installed a bunch of sketchy wiring with some nmb, and PVC ... Curious on what our inspection will be like when he sees all of this. Inspector is a master electrician who used to contract. Big can of worms I think. I hope the people that bought this building know completely what they got into


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

He shouldn't pay it any mind.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Best course of action would be to ask him directly. If the wiring is sketchy, you have no choice but, to make it "safe". Electrical fires, and, places of assembly, can be catastrophic.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Disagree: will you have to upgrade every bit of shoddy work at every other job you pull a permit for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The last thing anyone wants on the conscience is a fire that caused someone to get hurt. I found many times the work in theater's done by stage crews was far less than par. They may hate yyou at first but love you in the long run.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> Disagree: will you have to upgrade every bit of shoddy work at every other job you pull a permit for?


Yeah, but this is a place of assembly. Any half azzed electrician knows enough not to use exposed Romex and PVC. It was obviously done by someone without a license.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The grandfathering of a place of public assembly is HIGHLY restricted -- as in very little grandfathering is permitted.

Figure on all of the old #[email protected]% being condemned.

Nmb -- forget about it. It must all come out.

If the structure qualifies as historic -- it's a pretty good bet it will get fantastic tax subsidies.

I only ever worked on one such golden goose. The job was T&M forever -- and made the EC more money per man-hour than any other job ever -- by a WIDE margin.

It held all records, ... carried the entire firm by itself. :thumbup:

That old boss was billing me out at $500 per man-hour... for months on end.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Last theater I worked in had #12 extension cords from the dimmer packs run out over the ceiling to the stage lighting. I said to their guy I was surprised they never had a fire. He said yet this season ? They had several fires over the years and turned off specific lights when they saw the cords glowing.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

The Grandfather clause basically states that constructions materials installed and inspected previously for that occupancy continue to be adequate and applicable for later use of that occupancy.

Stuff clearly boot-legged in that does not nor did not meet code, and done without an inspection would not be covered by any grandfather rules.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The term "grandfathering" doesnt exist very much in our trade. The real term is "ongoing violation".


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

IMO "grandfathering" means squat if the electrical is that bad. It was never done right, so how could it be "grandfathered"?


----------

